# Big Ram



## bigdcred (Sep 19, 2007)

seen this guy on the way home I70 west of Green River pic not the best but you can see how good he is.
[attachment=2:04a65]IMGA0132.JPG[/attachment:04a65][attachment=1:04a65]IMGA0134.JPG[/attachment:04a65]


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

That's one big fella!


----------

